# Railfan magazine publisher closing



## CHamilton (Aug 23, 2014)

http://railfan.com/railnews/ posts that the publisher of _Railfan & Railroad_, _Railroad Model Craftsman_, and _Flying Models_ magazines is closing.



> Carstens Publications
> August 22nd, 2014
> 
> It is with regret that Carstens Publicatons, Inc. will be closing permanently at close of business on Friday, August 22, 2014. Carstens Publications, Inc. has been a leading publisher of leading hobby magazines for over 50 years. Unfortunately the current economic climate has placed us in this position. Discussion is continuing with several parties who expressed desire to take on the continuance of the magazines. At this point there is still hope that all three titles will remain in existence. But I can offer no guarantees. We thank you for your patronage over the years, and wish you the best of luck in your endeavors.
> ...


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm glad they gave some advanced notice!

Date = August 22, 2014

"... will close ... on August 22, 2014"

I'm sorry to see them go.  I enjoy R&R.


----------



## benjibear (Aug 23, 2014)

While in my opinion the Carstens publications exceeded the quality of their closest rival, Kalmback, their magazines were not as widely available. I think the Kalmback publications has a few more years in it but as you see the amount of print materiel be reduced to free online information, all magazines and newspapers are dying a slow death. Newsweek ceased print publication and soon others will follow. Most people are looking for free on-line information and unfortunately that is not always the best. In addition to the changing world of print publications, there are several other reasons why these magazines are hurting:


The people (mostly men) that are interested in railroading and modeling are dwindling. Since around 1980, the hobby shop has almost disappeared. The younger generations are not interested and the older generations are dying off. 
In the hobby world, even the younger people that are into models, want everything ready to run with super high detail and accuracy. The days of the "craftsman" taking a broom stick and turning it into an HO tank car is gone. Even the EZ to build Athearn kits are history. 
With increases in prices and money being scarce this is one of the first things to go.


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 30, 2014)

Via Facebook:



> HO-Scale Trains Resource
> 
> Good news to report regarding Carstens' Railroad Model Craftsman and Railfan & Railroad publications...they have been acquired by White River Productions and will continue!
> 
> ...


----------



## railiner (Aug 30, 2014)

So old Freeman Hubbard can rest in peace, easily, now that the 'Railroad' part of the name will continue on, apparently....


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 31, 2014)

Regrettable. Just like Newsweek returning to print.


----------

